# What's in your camera bag?



## CSR Studio (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is one of mine. This is the one that I grab when I am going out to shoot for me. 







What's in your bag? Let's see it! What's the strangest thing you have in your camera bag? Mine is a first aid kit because I like to shoot landscapes and something always happens.


----------



## KmH (Jan 8, 2010)

Uh, shouldn't you pack a camera and a lens.


----------



## CSR Studio (Jan 8, 2010)

KmH said:


> Uh, shouldn't you pack a camera and a lens.


 
I was using it and there is another lens in the black, top center pouch.


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 8, 2010)

Holy crap CSR!!! haha thats alotta stuff.

I just have...
Nikon D3000
Nikon 50mm f/1.4
Nikon 18-55mm 
Nikon 55-200mm 
Nikon 70-300mm
Extra 8GB Memory Cards
Extra Battery
Polarizing filter
GND Filter
IR Remote
Mirror
Misc Straps/cords/caps
Cleaning kit
Peppa Spray (for the haters haha)

Theres prob some other stuff im forgetting


----------



## george elsasser (Jan 8, 2010)

As of late when I shoot for my self, (in as small a bag as possible) I have:

1 long lens, 1 bag of fruit trail mix, 1 big bottle of water w lemon-aid or green tea, lens cloth, promo cards.  

1 DX Camera (w 16 gig memory) w 17-35mm 2.8 lens goes on my shoulder.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 9, 2010)

In a small personal bag, D90 with 28-105 attached, sb800, sb600, 3 sets (5/set) of AA for sb800, 2set (4/set) AA for sb600, spare camera batter, camera bat charger, extra cards, lens cloth and cleaning solution, on the outside are two pouches(one with 18-105 in it and AA/AAA charger) + bracket VelcroED to it .
When shooting the job , same as above + second bag with D300, 17-35, sb800, bunch of CF cards.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 9, 2010)

D90 + kit
55-200 VR
Can of compressed air
Gorilla pod
Minolta lightmeter
Extra SDHC
S&W M&P .40
Extra mag with 15 HP's


----------



## usayit (Jan 9, 2010)

I used to carry lots of stuff.. but it no longer fits my style nor my life.

My bag .. er bags.. keep changing depending on what I want to shoot or do.  Sometimes 2 rangefinders + 4 lenses.  Sometimes 1 rangefinder + 3 lenses.  Sometimes my Canon SLR + 24-104L + 50.  Sometimes my Canon SLR + 24-104L + 100-400L.  Sometimes simply a hip bag with an Panasonic LX3.   

This is what I'm headed out right now (attached)


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 10, 2010)

mmm....this is an old one, exchange the Fuji camera for a Nikon and add some snow shoes ... for cold weather 'shooting'.

I take the bare necessities.


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nikon D80 Body
Nikkor 50mm f/1.8
Nikkor 18-135mm 
Nikkor 80-200mm f/2.8

Vivtar 285
Nikon SB-600

2 sets of 2450 AA

D80 Charger
AA Battery Charger

Strap

Lens cleaner + Cloth

Filters

I guess as far as weird, but not really weird...

Target bags (when it rains) and rubber bands
Clear plastic baggy with _custom_ cut holes lol
D40 battery, sometimes I'll bring the d40x

That about sums it up


----------



## patrickt (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't actually carry a camera bag. I have a day pack which is what I use. I wear my camera. My daypack has three lenses, usually, a beanbag, extra memory cards, one camera battery, a lenspen, a cable release, and a polarizing filter.

My pack also includes lollipops and doggie treats for kids and dogs. A first aid kit. 3x5 index cards. Pen. Personal cards--I don't have a business. A book to read over lunch with a book weight for the book. A couple of extra tips for my walking stick or umbrella. A bandana for blowing my nose and whatever.


----------



## King Riffle (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmm, 

Yashica TL-Electro
Film
28mm 1:2.8 Yashikor
50mm 1:1.9 Yashinon-DS
135mm 1:2.8 Asanuma
200mm 1:3.5 Yashikor (and its little felt-lined case)
Focal M500TS flash
Lens cleaning cloth
a rubber band (not sure why that's in there, but I'll keep it.)


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 10, 2010)

Add in various cables, filters, batteries, memory cards, etc... and a 430ESii flash.


----------



## goodoneian (Jan 10, 2010)

don't have any pictures but...

nikon d300
sigma 17-70 2.8-4.5
nikon 50 1.4G
nikon 80-200 2.8D
2x sb80dx's
.6+.9 neutral density grads
10 stop neutral density filter
hoya cpl
cybersync triggers and receivers
pc cables
AA battery pack for my d300's grip
flash gels
cable release
stop watch
extra cf cards
spare AA batteries
usb cable

think that's it


----------



## Andrew Boyd (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a post over on my blog, The Discerning Photographer, that goes into what I carry and why. Check it out!

Andrew Boyd
The Discerning Photographer


----------



## AndreRSA (Jan 25, 2010)

What about a body cap. Dust is not your friend


----------



## coreduo (Jan 25, 2010)

Nikon D5000
Nikon D40X with plans to convert it to infrared camera
Nikon micro lens
Nikon 300 mm zoom macro lens
Nikon 55 mm lens
polarizer filters for all lenses
6" -12" tripod
5 ' tripod
cleaning liquid
cleaning cloth
3 cords of all sorts

Any good wide-angle Nikon lens you can recommend to me.


----------

